# Good Skid Steer or tractor for loading logs?



## SAW (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking for a good skid steer or tractor for loading logs on the log truck. Just wondering what sized skid steer would but best to get the job done? The brand isn't that important. Just looking for something to load medium sized hardwood logs 10-16' in length. Currently using a Massey Ferguson 203 utility tractor with a front end loader. I am not really that familiar with skid steers, any input is appreciated.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 6, 2011)

Bigger is better. More stability in wider, longer wheelbase machines. 16' logs with a skid loader can get tippy if you're not centered, or on rough terrain. Keep it close to the ground till ya get to the truck.

If I were you, I'd be looking at an 863 Bobcat or it's equivalent in Deere, Case, or Cat. Tracks (factory or over the tire) are great in the woods. 

Lift height can be an issue as well, but if you're loading with a little tractor now, a bigger skid should reach at least as high.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 6, 2011)

I use my Mustand MTL20, which is the same as a Gehl 70 or Tacheuchi 140, 81HP, to load up to 24' long oaks onto log trucks if the side stakes aren't too high. A wheel loader is the best for heighth, but the skid steer has it all over the wheel loader (CAT 910 in my case) for speed. I put 5' forks on my skid steer or CTL (Compact Track Loader) and it will walk all over in deep mud with a full load of hardwood logs.

I would not get any other brand or make other than the aforementioned. I know people that have tried this with bobcat, deere and case than they have had failures of either seals, cylinders or premature wear on the lift pivots. I have used mine for two years with zero issues.

I would not get a wheeled machine, with the heavy loads you will ruin the ground and will soon be loading in either deep mudd or deep dust and the wheeled machine will get stuck.

Thats my experience.

Sam


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 7, 2011)

Slamm said:


> I use my Mustand MTL20, which is the same as a Gehl 70 or Tacheuchi 140, 81HP, to load up to 24' long oaks onto log trucks if the side stakes aren't too high. A wheel loader is the best for heighth, but the skid steer has it all over the wheel loader (CAT 910 in my case) for speed. I put 5' forks on my skid steer or CTL (Compact Track Loader) and it will walk all over in deep mud with a full load of hardwood logs.
> 
> *I would not get any other brand or make other than the aforementioned. I know people that have tried this with bobcat, deere and case than they have had failures of either seals, cylinders or premature wear on the lift pivots. I have used mine for two years with zero issues.*
> 
> ...



Well they're all gonna tear up at some point and time, and they are good one's and bad one's in all of them. First Skid steer we bought was a little bobcat, Ran it for 5600 some odd hours and never had to do nothing to it. Next one was a 963 Bobcat, It was a POS that was worked on from day one. Now were running Deere's and cant complain a whole lot.......yet I guess. The CT332 has 1200 hours on it, and the Tired 332 has about 1000. Both were bought new about 2 years ago, aside from some nit pickey stuff they're pretty good machines. These have been run hard anyways, may blow tomorrow too lol.


----------



## gwiley (Dec 7, 2011)

I started with a Bobcat 743 - they are cheap, very capable, simple to work on and tip at something close to 1700lbs. I found it could handle any of the logs I ran into until I did a job on a pasture with 30-40" diameter oaks. It ran the grapple (single cylinder) just fine with 11gpm aux. hydraulics.

Moved up to a Bobcat 773 and it is a beast - wouldn't want to go larger than 40-46HP because the machines get too big to easily transport and start to really drink fuel.

Remember that the machines are usually weighed without attachments - when you add a grapple and a bucket to the load you need to watch your trailer rating.

When you are loading/unloading there is nothing like being able to pivot in place - really can make things move a lot faster than having to maneuver a traditional tractor. Based on my limited experience I recommend the skid steer as a superior tool for handling logging work.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 7, 2011)

Just throwing in my .02 if you go with a smaller machine use forks and not a grapple because that way the logs tips not you if you pick it up off center.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 7, 2011)

I have both a grapple bucket and forks and the forks are a lot faster and better for loading and sorting logs. With my 5' long forks I can haul two 30" diameter logs or 4 smaller ones at one time. The forks allow you to "throw" the logs if you get good at handling them with the forks, I can through a pretty good size log a long ways with the 5' forks, which is great for sorting and stacking up logs. 

My MTL20 weights 10Klbs and has 81hp, and I wouldn't want any smaller, in fact the next one would probably be a Tacheuchi 150/250. We make matt/crane logs though, and they get cut at 16', 18', 20', 22', 24', 30' and 32' lengths and they get pretty heavy. I usually have to use the "modded" CAT 910 to lift most of the bigger 24'-32' logs, as they are just too heavy, that loader is running higher hydro pressure and can outlift a lot of CAT 930's and bigger.

I haul my skid loader around in my dump trailer with a 3/4 ton Duramax and it pulls great, no problem.

Sam


----------



## SAW (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I am looking into some machines now.


----------

